# 16lb+ Walleye



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone hear about the 16 pound plus Walleye supposedly caught down by the blue line in G.R last week? I heard Brenner's was gonna do the taxidermy, and heard speculation that the fish was "Foul Hooked". Anyone have confirmation on this?


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

I have not heard about this but why is it when anyone catches a big fish or shoots a big animal there is always "speculation". Why cant people just accept it as legal until it is proven otherwise?


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

seips said:



> I have not heard about this but why is it when anyone catches a big fish or shoots a big animal there is always "speculation". Why cant people just accept it as legal until it is proven otherwise?


Great question. I like the way you think.


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, 
I heard about that eye. Doesnt really surprise me, as I caught a 13 pounder down there a couple years ago...of course the season was closed then.
I think Brenners has pictures of it if you want to check it out.


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

We all know that they are out there (few and far between but they are there)


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I heard about it. They have pix at Al and Bob's supposedly. What a brute! Hopefully I can find one before the 15th.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.....Probably the same rumor about the 17 lb. walleye some guy from Ohio caught in Detroit River ( Reported on the Practical Sportsman Show ) about 7 years ago.....was just that.... just rumor....but if the 16 # is true...WOW.one hell-of-a fish...


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

seips said:


> I have not heard about this but why is it when anyone catches a big fish or shoots a big animal there is always "speculation". Why cant people just accept it as legal until it is proven otherwise?


*It's not me that has the speculation.* It's the locals down there that I talked to, the day it was caught. Besides, if you ever fished the Grand when the water is over 7.00 and unwadeable, most guys that I watch fish the banks down there, rip the shoreline. Given that is was caught in the BLUE LINE, where your not even suppose to be fishing, I would imagine it would not be hard to figure out how the fish was caught. 

Now I'm not saying that everyone rips & snags down there, but I've been fishing down there for many years enough to know who the rippers and who the real fisherman are.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

In high water that spot will hold fish getting out of the current for sure. I have observed the same things going on down there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

seips said:


> I have not heard about this but why is it when anyone catches a big fish or shoots a big animal there is always "speculation". Why cant people just accept it as legal until it is proven otherwise?


Welcome to the world seips, thats just the way it is like it or not. Some people just don't get things straight or speculate and thus stories change.

I heard of a few different places it was caught from, and the blue line was one of them.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Im going to have to swing into brenners tomorrow to see the pic for myself...


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

sounds like a monster:yikes:


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

I think this is how the new State record walleye will eventually be caught. On accident, by someone Steelhead fishing in Febuary. Happens every year. About 8 years ago a buddy caught a 16+ in the White River near Hesperia. Caught it on a latex nymph. Had it on a stringer all day before he finally weighed it at the Hesperia sport shop. They told him he might have had a State record fish if he had weighed it immediately. .02$


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I stopped by brenners last night on the way to the m&g. The 16.5# walleye pic was there. The guy also gave the fish to the guy at brenners to mount and has it hanging in the shop. What a monster. The angler who caught it used a jig and minnow.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Gentleman, 

I have heard that fish lose weight when they die......but this big Walleye got me thinking.....I don't really know why they lose weight....or if that is in fact the actual reason why. Just it case I get lucky some day and catch a 100lb carp, I figured I ask what the deal is. 

Am I correct that fish lose weight when they die.....or do I have this mixed up some how....maybe they lose weight during a stress period? Where does the weight loss come from....holding less water? 

If two of the exact same fish are pulled out of the lake and put in a live well full of water....if one dies.....it'll weigh less then the other live one....assuming they are still slopping around in water?

How about a fish on a stringer....if it is still alive...does it lose weight for some reason? 

Prob dumb questions.....I prob should have searched the net first. 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

What's the Blue Line?


----------



## Ugly Stick (Mar 25, 2004)

The blue line is 60' down from the fish ladder on the west side of the river. City says you cant fish above that line.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

........Fish size and weight is directly proportionate with the actual weight and size of the fish at the time it is caught....fish can and usually do gain in size and weight.directly in proportion to the report of those who caught the fish....this can be either ( + ) or ( - ) in size and weight depending on the report....It is mostly proven that the size and weight are usually if not always on the ( + ) side...any questions..?????????:yikes: .....WHAT THE..!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MI_STEELHEAD said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I have heard that fish lose weight when they die......but this big Walleye got me thinking.....I don't really know why they lose weight....or if that is in fact the actual reason why. Just it case I get lucky some day and catch a 100lb carp, I figured I ask what the deal is.
> 
> ...


I think if a fish lays around half a day in the back of a chevy or bottom of a boat it might loose an ounce or 2 drying up.
I am quite sure some anglers believe they loose a pound or so and that seems pretty ridiculous. Heck, you'd see mass evaporating right before your eyes for a couple pounds of fish to dissapear like that. They are wet creatures and need to be kept that way though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Ugly Stick said:


> The blue line is 60' down from the fish ladder on the west side of the river. City says you cant fish above that line.


Used to be the DNR wouldn't let you fish that close to the ladder. That has changed though. Now it's a city thing.
I have one of the old signs they used to put up at the "first rock" back when there used to be a first rock to fish from. It washed up by me after a high water event one day so I nabbed it. It says "No fishing within 100 feet of fish ladder, Department of Natural Resources." Guys stand right next to it now a days out in the river.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

Saw the pic, very nice fish! Just me or does the mount seem small? Well not small, just not 16#. Not gonna speculate if it was legit, but it was caught at the blue line and I have seen a good amount of big eyes landed with yarn on the outside of the mouth attached to about a 10 foot leader. Nice fish nonetheless.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

There are lots of big walleyes "lined" every February on the White River. I imagine the Grand is no different.

Dan


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know why you guys are still talking about it being lined or snagged. It was a nice fish, why not just leave it at that? How would you feel if you caught a fish of that size legally and you jumped on an internet forum and seen that everyone is talking about it being snagged or unethically caught. Unless you seen first hand that the fish was snagged why would you bring it up? Let the guy have his day and leave the jealousy out of it.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

:banghead3    :banghead3


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Of course he didn't snag it. I heard he pulled it out of his nylon gill net. 

Besides Westsiders don't snag, only those guys in the East corner are doing that.:16suspect


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> Besides Westsiders don't snag, only those guys in the East corner are doing that.:16suspect


But when the east siders are not able to snag fish in corner that day because they are not there, they move to the west side and tear it up, and become West Siders?:yikes: hehe....


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I heard the fish was caught on a jig and minnow. Seems like you would have a better chance of having a take then snagging it with that set up.


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

I could really care less how it was caught, and nobody here is jealous. In fact, I finally talked to one person in particular down there that day and a trusted source I've known for years, and I heard differently. 

We can leave it at that..........


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I have caught lots of nice to big walleyes steelhead fishing especially when using wigglers....lost a 15+ at the net one day but felt better when i saw where the hook had popped out from i would have taken a pic just to have been that close to a fish like that but it wasnt a fair catch...wonder how many others are like that!


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Northlander said:


> I could really care less how it was caught, and nobody here is jealous. In fact, I finally talked to one person in particular down there that day and a trusted source I've known for years, and I heard differently.
> 
> We can leave it at that..........


Sorry but you just come off like you are pissed you did not catch it or something. I mean come leave it alone, its not like the guy came on here and posted pics and bragging about the fish. I believe you are the one that started this thread and have had nothing but negative comments on the subject. If your that worried about people snagging fish then maybe you should become a C.O.. I know the person that caught the fish and he is a respectable fisherman, not sure who you . I'm done with this, its probably getting locked anyways.
We can leave it at that.


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Alpha Buck said:


> Sorry but you just come off like you are pissed you did not catch it or something. I mean come leave it alone, its not like the guy came on here and posted pics and bragging about the fish. I believe you are the one that started this thread and have had nothing but negative comments on the subject. If your that worried about people snagging fish then maybe you should become a C.O.. I know the person that caught the fish and he is a respectable fisherman, not sure who you . I'm done with this, its probably getting locked anyways.
> We can leave it at that.



LOL.... As far as being p"d off, your the one that is coming on strong about the subject, in a defensive matter.
Here is the link to the *sound off forum*. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Cheers.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not pissed at all just annoyed by your comments, it got old after the first one. Sounds like you need to get out and actually wet a line. Now your supposed to write up another post how he snagged the fish.hahahahhahaLaterGreg


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

Alpha Buck said:


> I'm not pissed at all just annoyed by your comments, it got old after the first one. Sounds like you need to get out and actually wet a line. Now your supposed to write up another post how he snagged the fish.hahahahhahaLaterGreg


----------

